# Can someone help me please?



## mrunels7 (Oct 23, 2009)

I recently had a apbt given to me by someone who couldnt care for her and they also gave me some papers on her. how do i know if these papers are legit and is it possible to somehow find pictures of her parents as they are listed on the papers? i would also like to know how i can be sure these papers belong to the dog given to me.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Scan the papers on post them here, I am sure someone could help. But unless your gonna show or compete the papers don't mean squat.

*Edited* and post pics of your pup, we like pictures.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There isnt an easy way to know for sure the papers match the dog, really comes down to the breeder and how honest they are. What registry is the dog registered through, most registrys you can request a DNA test , but then again it is only as honest as the person who is taking the DNA sample. { the dog owner usually takes it , so if the breeder is shady they could mess that up as well} .
As for finding pictures of the dogs , if you post the pedigree up we may be able to help with some of that, of course if the dogs on it are just random dogs there may be limited info on them. Post the ped up or the names in the 1st 3 generations for now and we will see what we can find for you.


----------



## mrunels7 (Oct 23, 2009)

well i dont have a printer or anything to scan it to the computer! hmm... it says she is registered through adba. it has her reg number and the parents if that will help. dont have a pedigree yet. i am going to order that when i send the papers in to put them in my name.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what are the parents names? if they are well known we can help you otherwise you may have to wait for the pedigree to come in. Is there a kennel or breeder name as well?


----------



## mrunels7 (Oct 23, 2009)

i think the parents are from where i live so i doubt they are well known. the sire says singletary's "cyrus" and the dam says dortch's "delilah". the breeder is just listed as george singletary. will the pedigree have pictures on it?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry im not much help, I have found some singletary dogs but not the ones mentioned. Im sure someone who knows APBT lines better will come on and chime in though , maybe they have some info for you.


----------



## mrunels7 (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for the help and i hope someone else has some information for me. until then i will just have to wait on the pedigree!


----------

